# Throwing up...3 x today



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Not sure if we should worry or not but Scooter has thrown up three times today. He didn't eat his breakfast but he did eat dinner last night. Each time has been the yellow, foamy bile. He starts doing the gagging thing, throws up twice and then stops and falls asleep. It just happened again for the 3rd time today. No changes in his diet and he's not the one eating rabbit poo, and anything else that can fit into his mouth (MURPHY!), in the backyard. DH did say he heard him up moving around quite a lot last night. He doesn't seem dehydrated. Should I be concerned yet?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, Cicero was the same way a couple of months ago. I carried him to the vet $$$ and she couldn't find anything wrong. She told me to watch him for a day or two and make sure he was drinking. Late on the third day he ate and by night he seemed great. I think at times they just have an upset stomach ~ like us ~ and it takes a couple of days to get over it. As long as you are "wondering" then he is probably okay to rest at home. I think you will have "no doubt" when you need to take him for a vet visit. I hope he is better soon!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Ann, 
I did some research on this same issue yesterday! there were a few graphic forum threads that explained everything. Mimi vomited in a similar manner a couple of times on Monday, but was fine yesterday. 
I will just be watching her closely.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

any Bully's or Flossie's?... I know sometimes my boys will throw up a day after they were allowed one of those. I would watch scooter today and take him to the vet tomorrow if he is still under the weather. But that is just me (after going to the vet everytime Jasper threw up when he was a puppy) if you are nervous go to the vet!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I think I'd watch and see how he is tomorrow. The bile is usually because there is no food in the tummy. If he has had a flossie or bully he may have something caught temporarily. Try to make sure he is drinking a lot of water.
If it were me, if he was not better in the morning I would take him in, but, that's just me. I can be a worry wart!
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yep, Belle does bile when she doesnt eat. She already got my carpet. When we moved she was stressed and didnt eat and got sick-It is yellow and foamy. She probably does this once a month or so. A lot less since I put her on raw though.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my only concern is dehydration. give her a little gatorade mixed in water, but not too much. you can also feel her gums. if they are sticky that means your dog is dehydrated (i learned this trick from my vet) and if it's sticky, i would take her i for a camel back. they life the skin on their back and inject a small needle, painless, and allows a bag of fluid to fill their body, it looks like a camels back. their body absorbs the fluids over a period of time and they don't need to stay in the clinic with an iv of fluids. 

our dog use to throw up all the time and dehydration is something that can sneak up on them.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor Scooter!!!!!!!!
Hope you feel better-hugs from Pixie and me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with much of the advice about waiting to see how Scooter is tomorrow. Did he eat dinner tonight? Ricky often threw up bile and it was due to a too empty stomach. I give them a snack/treat almost every evening and it's really rare that either one throws up bile.

Keep us posted, Ann!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Poor Scooter, I hope all is well by now.....Miss a meal & Smarty pukes…….If he does not seem to have a lot of stress, dehydration, I would wait and see. If I rush to the vet most of the time it is a wait and see plus many $$$$$ that I am beginning to watch. If he eats his dinner and breakfast then he is good. If not call the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Of course I had to go out this afternoon/evening but DH said he ate his dinner and he seems fine now. Figures, they worry me sick. Both dogs are going to the vet tomorrow to get groomed so if he's acting strange in the morning I'll mention it to them. 

Thanks for all the advice and concern!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope everything seems fine by morning! 

We'll expect pictures you know...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor Scooter. I am inclined to worry less about vomiting bile. I cannot count the number of foamy yellow-green bile vomits I have cleaned up, although feline, not canine. Not eating and not acting normal worries me to no end. You have a grooming appointment tomorrow and if it still worries you, you will be in the right place.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Ann, just checking in on Scooter and hoping everything is okay. I haven't seen you on the forum yet today and just concerned. I hope the little guy is all right.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Sharlene-I took the boys to get groomed this morning and was out for a while. Thanks for checking up on him! He seems fine and ate his food today. They're both sound asleep, going to the groomer wears them out! When we got home DH had his camera and flash set up to take some photos and then they went right to sleep.

I'll post photos of them all cleaned up when he sends them to me.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad to hear he is doing ok and yesterday was just a brief thing. And can't wait to see their pics.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

It sounds like he is getting better. Let's keep our fingers crossed!
Gina


----------

